# Where is my 1099 Misc? I only see a summary



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I went to Uber's page and they only show a summary for me, for 1099 Misc. Where do I find that?

I can't even find employer id numbers for my taxes, which are in TurboTax and is usually easy to use but the 1099-misc form is asking for rents and royalties received in boxes 1 and 2 ?!?!?! Why is this so hard! Please help


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Did you make enough to get a 1099?

There are two types of 1099s that Uber may send you. A 1099-K is for the fares that you earn off of trips. A 1099-MISC is for money that you receive from Uber for promotions (boost, quest, etc.).

You won't get a 1099-K if you made less than $20,000 in trip fares.

You won't get a 1099-MISC if you made less than $600 in promotions.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

TurboTax will automatically import your info from Uber and Lyft.

I only received a summary as well.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I'd like to suggest a 2020 New Year's resolution.... Not to wait until the 13th of April to figure out taxes. 

LMQ is spot on. You don't need an Employer ID, you're not Employed by Uber. SSN will suffice.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Lol....doing mine tomorrow!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

5spdturbo said:


> Lol....doing mine tomorrow!


Yep


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Started mine today :roflmao:


----------

